#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-01
<h00k> So, I have Natty going nuts on my laptop today
<h00k> Updates, all sorts of things are broked.
<h00k> vmware workstation took over my shift keys.
<h00k> and control.
<douglasawh-work> h00k: my natty install is having all sorts of problems installing updates
<douglasawh-work> I hope to work on it tonight
<h00k> douglasawh-work: yea,h myself as well
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-04
<h00k> So, Any thoughts from anyone on release parties?
<ripps> h00k: do want
<nickmoeck> h00k: only if everyone comes to milwaukee :)
<h00k> nickmoeck: we could do them at the same time and skype together or something
<h00k> I am going to plan one here in Rhinelander
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-02-06
<greppy> just an observation, http://www.ubuntu-wisconsin.org/ appears to be broken.
<mikeputnam> h00k: ^^^
<douglasawh_> h00k: are you still having trouble getting natty to upgrade to the alpha?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-01
<h00k> HI
<h00k> hi n0tk
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-02
 * Cheesehead whistles, and listens to the echo in the room
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-02-03
<h00k> oi.
<h00k> it's still echoing
<h00k> MAILING LIST
<Cheesehead> I'll miss the meeting Wednesday night. I'm teaching a class at that time.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-02-02
 * teward waves because he can
<tsimonq2> hey teward
<teward> o/ tsimonq2
 * teward lurks
<tsimonq2> lel
 * teward pokes tsimonq2
<teward> oops wrong channel :)
